# 2-way radio ?



## nymph (Dec 14, 2001)

I got a pair of GE 2-way radio's for x-mas. My question is, how can I determine if these radio's will work to contact other members on channel #7? I don't know a thing about radios, but I have heard folks mention "FRS". Is this a particular "band"? I looked at the info that came with my radio's, but didn't see much refering to "FRS". Any thoughts or suggestions?


nymph


----------



## enfield (Apr 13, 2003)

How many channels do the radios have? How long is the antenna?


----------



## nymph (Dec 14, 2001)

They only have a "stubb" antenna. I believe they have a 3-5 mile range. As for channels, I believe there were at least 14 (don't have them in front of me). The directions also said they could pick up a handful of weather channels.


nymph


----------



## Michigan Hunter (Sep 24, 2001)

FRS stands for Family Radio Service. Check this site for everything you need to know about it.
http://frsradio.iwarp.com/about.html


----------



## nymph (Dec 14, 2001)

Thanks Michigan Hunter! 

If I understand the information on your link correctly, I should be able to use my radio to contact other MS members on channel 7, as long as my CTCSS is disabled. 

Thanks again for the help. That was exactly the information I was looking for.


nymph


----------

